# New to bow hunting



## mdhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm new to bow hunting and i want to start hunting state land and i have everything i need for it. I need some help on where to put my stand, like to set up of a field edge or like 80 yards of the field ? Down in the hollow or top etc... I just would like some tips, anything would help ? Thanks


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Scout. Walk the land and find trails and go from there. Figure out where they are feeding and bedding.
Is it mostly CRP? Many trees? Creeks? Give us a little more to work with! :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, we need more info? What state are you hunting? Different terrain requires different techniques.

In general, do some long range scouting first. Glass fields in mornings and evenings, locate where deer are entering and exiting those fields. Then, at mid day, follow those trails back a bit towards the bedding areas, find a secluded area with good cover. I like funnels, meaning a narrow area of cover that deer naturally funnel through in route to their bedding or feeding area. Place your stand about 15-30 yards downwind of the trail. The distance depends on how thick the cover is, the terrain, concealment, etc. Have a plan of attack, meaning good entry and exit paths to your stand site that won't spook the deer. Then when the wind is right sneek in and wait! I learn something new every time out. Good luck!


----------



## mdhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm hunting in Maryland on Green Ridge State Forest. It is not the best hunting ever but it is close for me so i have to deal with it. There are some creeks there and alot of valleys and hills. The deer seem to cross in the funnels alot but not until mid-late november and it doesn't look like they are now, there isn't much trails/sign for deer going down and crossing through there. The field i put in my first post is right at the bottom on a funnel. There is also a pond that is right at the bottom of the funnel. I have hunted this spot with rifle for like 3 years and always kill a buck so i want to try it for bow. But i don't know how to set up and where to face my stand. If you need more information let me know and i will give you some more


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

By the sounds of it, you might want to try to set up somewhere inbetween the field and the pond in the bottom of that funnel. That sounds like money to me. Don't set up directly between the two but be within 20 to 30 yards of where you think they will be crossing. I don't know what the weather is like out there but if there isn't much for water around, they will be using that pond quite a bit especially if it is warm. There is usually a north wind this time of the year in MN but I am not sure about Maryland? Set your stand on either side of that corridor but keep in mind to play the wind right. Sounds like you found a good spot and good luck out there!! Keep us posted.


----------



## mdhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Well i went out today and had a 3 bucks come in and about 10 does which isn't a bad morning. I didn't shoot because i passed up the littler buck to wait on a bigger buck and the bigger buck which was about 18 inch 8 point with good mass didn't come in shooting range. Then i had a little downfall tonight  I broke my sight so i have to get a new one tomorrow and siting it back in and then i'm going back out monday morning. I will let all of you guys know how that goes. I appreciate all of the help!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like you found a good spot though! Sorry to hear about your sight! Good luck and keep us updated :thumb:


----------



## mdhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

Will do! I'm headed out monday so i will let all of you guys know


----------

